# Big Lilly



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I started this yesterday and finished this morning. See anything that is blatantly yucky? John actually liked this one. I was really surprised.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Without a doubt..one of your absolute best works!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing I see is that the left side of the flower needs to have a bit more detail..I guess more petal on that side? Not sure how to describe it..maybe somebody else could do it for me. It's like it's a one sided flower.

Overall though I love it!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

You did this?First I though is a reference picture...WOW.You caught me by surprise.Terry you might get mad on me when I tell you but your thing is flower paintings...you are amazing.WOW


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank You Chanda and Thank you Asancta. I think I am getting better at flowers but I still like to do other things also and if I do only flowers I won't be getting better at other things. Here is the reference photo. It's a Gary Jernkin's painting.


Spoiler


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that I see the reference photo... No changes..you did so so good!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh snap...I thought is an original lol.... Still good though


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding Terry. I thought it was a reference photo also.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank You dickhutchings.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Asancta I've just started my own original abstract. Depending on how it turns I may or may not post it. I can already hear you say it's too busy. Everything I've designed myself always comes out too busy. I think it's my personality showing through. I'm just one busy person.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like I'll be doing this Big Lilly painting again. I posted it on facebook and one of my friends on there wants to buy it and just a little while ago my sister-in-law called and said she wants it so I told her I will do another one and mail it to her. 

I wish I could do a painting this good all the time. Practice, practice, practice...it will come.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Bigger Lilly*

I redid this painting on a larger canvas. The first one was 14x18 this one is 16x20. My Sister-in-law asked me to paint it for her. I'm going to do another one a 20x24 canvas for my daughter-in-law's mother so if you see something that doesn't seem right please tell me. I did tone down the highlight on the stem and added more leaves. I did change some of the colors on the leaves from the reference photo. I just didn't like the way the bottom left peddle was looking.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, wow!!!!!! Incredible Terry, what else can I say, they weren't kidding when they said they thought is was a photo. It is by far the best picture I have seen of yours, it's like it was painted by a seasoned pro.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Liz.

I think after I'm done with the landscape I'm doing and the abstract (which is less abstract every day) I'm going to stick to painting flowers. Big flowers until I get sick of doing them. I want to improve on them. This was an easy flower to do. I still suck at roses.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Big Lilly:


Spoiler














Bigger Lilly:


Spoiler


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

They are both beautiful Terry. I still prefer the first one. I like the color variations you have achieved in the petals and the depth of it. Not to say the other isn't absolutely gorgeous..because it is..I just really like the first one.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

WOW. WOOOOOW WOW WOW.

I do not log in for some days and you came out with this? Oh my dear, great job here!

So hard to choose... I can't .-. I just love both of them, it would be unfair to choose only one u.u

Amazing work T, well done ^^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you FanKi and Chanda. 

So far for those that have actually voted Bigger Lilly is getting 100% of the votes. Thank you for voting folks. 

I just started the next one. Calling this Biggest Lilly. It's on a 20x24 inch canvas (51 x 61 cm). So far I've done the leaves in the background very much like the second one.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't decide, both look good to me too.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Liz.


----------

